# Personality Cafe's Art



## roxtehproxy

A mutagenic Rudolph.


----------



## Femme

Smokey said:


> A mutagenic Rudolph.


*bangs head against desk*


----------



## roxtehproxy

*Uses the horrific reindeer's antlers to support your head*


----------



## addle1618

several arms...


----------



## Eylrid

*Bump* (oh wait this is stickied...)


----------



## 480

There was disgruntlement at how I was handling the artists and submissions. If someone wants to improve upon my process and revitalize this, feel free. Do what you like.


----------



## Femme

Grim... can I stop the list here, or should I wait for your cue?


----------



## 480

You could have cut the list off at any time. I only reserved the right to do so if they came piling in, and the artist was not around to say "stop".


----------



## Femme

I'm cutting the list off here, then. I'll try to post the image some time in the next week or so.


----------



## 480

Femme said:


> I'm cutting the list off here, then. I'll try to post the image some time in the next week or so.


Sucks it dangled for so long over something like that... but I'm glad you're still on-board and willing to make a go of it. Take your time, I'm sure it will be a work of art.


----------



## Femme

Pardon the delay, but here it is:










It's graphite on paper (a tad bit of charcoal was used as well). I scanned it, so much of the detail isn't too apparent, unfortunately.


----------



## TurranMC

This just proves that Femme needs to post more of her art.


----------



## Skum

Clocks are one of my favorite motifs. Sweet drawing, Femme. 


























I like making jewelry


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Skum said:


>


:OOO

Epic cat is epic.


----------



## nevermore

Skum said:


> Clocks are one of my favorite motifs.


Mirrors and snakes are mine.

But I can't draw.:sad:


----------

